# My Teddy...growing FAST!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Heres Teddy...Chief is his sire and Bootsie his dam. He will turn a full 10 months old in another week....he is just about the same size as his almost 2 year old daddy! Sorry but don't mind the "bucky colored hair" it used to be white...lol









































He will show me wether or not he'll stay a buck when Angel freshens come March.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if he is only 10 months he has already sired a doe who is now bred? I's confused


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

He is just gorgeous!!! What a nice looking guy!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Angel is Hank & Daisys' offspring. Teddy is Chief & Bootsies' . Teddy is bred with Angel. I guess I should've let Liz answer and keep my nose out of it. :ROFL: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Liz your Teddy is a handsome guy! :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Candy said:


> Angel is Hank & Daisys' offspring. Teddy is Chief & Bootsies' . Teddy is bred with Angel. I guess I should've let Liz answer and keep my nose out of it. :ROFL:
> Candy :sun:


if that is the case you still woildnt know from Angel if Teddy will throw better udders :shrug:

you would need to breed his doelings and then see their udders to know if he shoudl stay a buck

or am I not getting it right?


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Teddy is beautiful!! What striking colors and lots of personality in that face!!  

So, now I'm a little confused - on how old you can wether a buck? If you breed him at 7 months and wait for his doeling to be old enough to breed, and then check udders on her doeling (assuming that all breeding throw doelings...) - he could be somewhere in his second year when you see what kind of udders his lines produce. I am missing something? I just am curious because we're basing a lot of our breeding choices on the *s in the buck's pedigrees - and that would likely influence our choice to keep a buckling intact, too.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

What a handsome guy!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all....and regards to the wethering, the majority of my kids are sold as pets and to my knowledge none of the doelings have ever been bred....Teddy is cow hocked...and so is his dam...I chose Angel because I wanted to see wether or not they give solid black kids, The breeding wasn't intended to "improve" on anything...just for my curiosity. Teddy's dam, Bootsie is still in milk...though minimal as it is at just over a cup, she's not done bad at all for being a pygmy/nigi cross at 8 years old....and her udder isn't show quality or even perfect, but it's better than most cross breeds....but not something I would want a buck to pass on....Teddy is the only buckling born here that has ever kept his "jewels", all others were wethered and sold as pets. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

got any pictures of his hockiness? That is something I am still learning


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If I can get him to stare at the girls long enough! lol...and it will be when it gets a bit warmer out..it's just awful cold and windy, the goaties won't go outside :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nice looking boy....  :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's something how he looks so Nigi! Bootsie is pygmy/ nigi and Chief being Reg PB Nigi...that Teddy turned out the way he did...my goodness if you didn't know his dam was half pygmy I don't think you can tell theres pygmy in him...he is so much like his daddy...except that Chief has a very nice rear leg set and Teddy is hocky, he even has those dainty little nigi hooves...not pygmylike at all


----------

